# Bolt and netgear



## halloran (Sep 4, 2009)

So TiVo and netgear have some sort of relationship whereby netgear routers and NAS boxes have special connectivity with TiVo boxes, however my Bolt doesn't see either a netgear Nighthawk X8 (with the enable TiVo support box checked) or an RN102 readynas box (which downloads shows from a premiere and a roamio) Both the router and the NAS are visible to a premiere, a roamio, and a mini (the mini cannot, of course, play any content from either box but it does see them on the network). Am I missing something or does this just not work on a bolt?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Did you recent add the Bolt? If so, then go to www.tivo.com/mma, login, then under DVR Preferences, make sure the boxes are checked for transfers/Sharing, and then Save at the bottom. Force Tivo Connections on ALL your Tivos (Settings & Messages / Settings / Network / Connect to the Tivo Service now). When it gets your Media Access Key (MAK), then it should see those other devices.


----------



## halloran (Sep 4, 2009)

Bolt has been up for over a month, all boxes are checked on tivo.com


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

halloran said:


> So TiVo and netgear have some sort of relationship whereby netgear routers and NAS boxes have special connectivity with TiVo boxes, however my Bolt doesn't see either a netgear Nighthawk X8 (with the enable TiVo support box checked) or an RN102 readynas box (which downloads shows from a premiere and a roamio) Both the router and the NAS are visible to a premiere, a roamio, and a mini (the mini cannot, of course, play any content from either box but it does see them on the network). Am I missing something or does this just not work on a bolt?


I had issues trying to setup up my Time Machine backup disk with my Nighthawk (which is a GREAT router btw). Kept telling me it wasn't compatible, even though I knew it was. Turned out I needed to select "Guest" at login on my computer and it worked fine after that. I had been selecting the "Registered User" login and while it would connect, it just wouldn't work. I don't know if something similar is happening with the Bolt, but just thought I'd throw that out there for you. Good luck.


----------

